# First Boat? Any of these: O'Day Mariner, Balboa, or Capri 14.2



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

So I took an ASA 101 course this summer and had a great time. Now I'm looking to get my first boat before next spring so that I can get started as soon as winter clears out. Will be mostly trailering around to nearby lakes. Found a couple of boats for sale, and was hoping to get some opinions. I was originally completely set on a Catalina Capri 14.2, but the more I look around, you are almost paying the same price for a used one of those as a nice 20 foot boat with some interior space. I'm just not sure that getting a 20 foot boat would be wise as a first boat. There is a 1974 O'day Mariner 2+2 for $4,500 in the area, and a Balboa 20' for $3,495. Or a nice 2003 fixed keel Capri 14.2 for $4,895. 
Any thoughts?

I'm still leaning towards the capri so that I can start small, but I worry I'll soon outgrow it when I want to bring a few people with.


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

From a boat handling standpoint, I think that you should be fine with the larger boats but there are other factors as well.

What will you be towing with? Can it take the weight?

What are you providing for alternate means of propulsion, an outboard or oars? Outboards are expensive and not 100% reliable(is your back?) but they are really handy.

Does going boat camping on something like a mariner appeal to you?

I have sailed the mariner a bunch and really do like the boat. It isn't the fastest boat but it is not slow and it feels good and has a nice cockpit.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got a full size truck with a V8, so towing any of these shouldn't be an issue. The Mariner comes with what looks to be a very nice 2.5hp Yamaha 4 stroke, which is a big plus. 

Going boat camping appeals to me alot, that is kind of why I think it would be nice to have the bigger boat. 

I guess I'm mostly concerned that I won't learn to sail correctly, or learn the fundamentals without first learning on a smaller boat. I hate to be the guy with a 20 foot boat that can't sail worth a darn. Is size much of a factor in learning? 

The dealer's site is down, but I'll post a link to the mariner when it is back up.


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

There are plenty of opportunities around for renting the Capri, not so much for renting the larger boats (at least not without having to pay a heavier fee). The Capri isn't a boat you'd go sailing in with heavy winds. I don't know the others you mentioned, but, generally speaking, you can reef a bigger boat and still do fine in a larger boat. I can't imagine camping on a Capri, so that's out of the question, in my mind.


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

In my opinion, you can learn to sail well in any of the boats you describe. In general, boats that respond quicker are easier to learn on but all of the boats are small enough that it won't be that big of a deal. What it really comes down to is you being observant and trying different techniques to see how to get the boat to sail faster.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Here is one of the boats I'm interested in. What do you think?
http://www.hoopersyachts.com/Index.cfm?PageID=11&usedboatid=1047

Being new to sailboats, it seems odd that anyone would even consider a boat this old, but age doesn't appear to bother people when it comes to buying boats. Don't they wear out from the stresses put on them over time?


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

thesnort said:


> There are plenty of opportunities around for renting the Capri, not so much for renting the larger boats .


I'm located in the Minneapols/St.Paul area of Minnesota, and so far I haven't really had any luck finding ANY sailboats to rent. I've heard the Capri's are very popular rental boats elsewhere, just haven't seen any around here.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I think all the boats you describe you'll learn to sail just fine on. A factor may be the ease of trailering,set-up, launching and recovery. The larger boats will give you a greater sense of security.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

If you really like the idea of camping out on your boat I would go with one of the bigger boats. After learning the basics on a dingy I bought a 21 footer and did just fine on it.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Go with a bigger one*

At about 20 feet, neither of those is going to be more difficult to learn on, and you'll certainly be able to sail more often (in higher wind conditions) and do more (room for stowage and friends).

Kurt


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*small boats*

Hello,

The O'day looks like a nice boat. Too much money IMHO, but it looks nice. I would offer more than $4K WITH the new sails. Anyway, the boats you are considering are ALL small. Really, learning on anything smaller than 25' should be easy. And you don't need to worry about capsizing like on a real small boat.

If the idea of boat camping or overnighting on the boat is appealing to you, then you should consider boats like the Catalina 22, O'day 222 or 23, Hunter, etc. A boat around 22' has a lot of benefits:

Trailerable and can be set up / taken down by 1 person
Spacious enough for 1 or 2 people to spend a night aboard
Can have a porta potty / marine head and space for a camp type stove or maybe a marine galley
Stable enough to handle decent wind
Light enough to make docking / launching / recovery / etc fairly simple
cheap enough for you to find a nice one for not too much money
easy enough to resell when the sailing bug bites you and you want a bigger boat.
You should be able to find a nice Catalina 22 with trailer, OB engine, decent sails, etc. for under $4K.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of thought the price was a bit high as well. From what I've seen online, I'm starting to think sailboat prices here in Minnesota are a bit on the high side in general.

This is the Balboa that is up for sale:
Balboa 20' Sailboat


----------



## Brettms (Oct 8, 2009)

*First Boat*

About 15 months ago with no prior sailing experience, I bought a Balboa 21.
It was a marvelous first boat for San Diego's Mission Bay and eventually some out on the ocean experience.

I started out just motoring it and then sailing with just the main, then the jib also and eventually a 160% genoa. Leading the main and jib halyards back to the cockpit was the next thing I did after trying to put them up on the water single handed.

After the first month I took ASA101 on a Capri 22 and considered it well worth the effort. Focusing on points of sail afterward, doing figure eights and triangular patterns really helped bring it together.

I told a friend at the marina who has a Catalina 27 that I planned to keep the Balboa 21 for two years before moving up. He said I wouldn't last a year.
That's in San Diego where late December is good sailing weather. He was wrong. I lasted 13 months before buying a Pearson 30 which I'm now single handing comfortably at age 60.

21' was a great size for a first boat. I'd advise don't buy a boat that is too small for what you want to do. Get what you want and get an ASA instructor to spend a few hours with you. I did that with the P30 and it was worth every penny.

Have a great time sailing! You only go around once (unless the jib is backwinded).


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, after getting a bunch of pictures from the owners, I think the best boat of these three is the O'day. If I go take a look at it, what are some things I should look for?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

JP - As a fellow MN beginning sailor I would be very interested in what you end up buying. I too took my ASA 101 this year, late September on Minnetonka. Joined a boat club so I think I will spend a little less than you in buying a boat but you will have the freedom of going where you want with it. I would look in to a trailer-sailor myself but I have a small car that has over 118K on it and can't quite swing the new vehicle yet. Good luck!


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

The best thing that you could do would be to talk the owner into a test sail along with a visual inspection. During the test sail, watch everything that is done, see whether it makes sense and try everything you feel comfortable doing. Unless the boat has been significantly modified, it was a relatively good design to start with.

In your inspection, really take your time and go over every inch of the boat. Some areas to pay particular attention to would be the condition of the rigging, sails, centerboard and pin, chainplates, and rudder. Bring a digital camera so that you can show the pictures to others and they can help. Depending on how you work, this process could take a few hours to go over the boat. Don't be afraid of crawling into every place accessible with a flashlight.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

Still looking. Saw this today:
22' Chrysler Sailboat

Thoughts? I haven't read much about Chrysler boats, are they any good? 22 is getting a bit on the big side, but it looks like it has a nice cabin which is a big plus.


----------



## Ippa2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Was just reading this thread and i was in a similar situation this summer. I learned on a sunfish and a 14' Tanzer. This summer I went in on a 23' O'day with a friend. It was a slight adjustment, but the basics are the same. I had been looking for a 19' O'day, great day boat/trailerable and also accomodating for a night on the hook. I wouldn't go any smaller than the Mariner though, especially if you want the option of a night on the water. 19' to 23' I think would be good for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## csaintg (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought an Oday Mariner 2 months ago. You are right, the prices are much higher where you are. Here in Wa. I would be looking at a full size boat 26+ ft. For $4000-$5000. Picked up my Mariner for $600, with trailer, and though it needs some tlc, that is what I wanted in a starter boat. It floats well, and has a full sail inventory. My son and I have taken it out, and even spent a night on the water. Best nights sleep I've had in years!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I got greedy. I bought a '69 Coronado 25 for my first boat. Hull, deck and standing rigging in great shape. Very few gelcoat cracks, no blisters, soft spots or delamination that I could find. Serviceable sails, 4-stroke 9.9 Honda outboard with about 100 hours on it. Fixed keel.

The reviews I read state that it's a solid, durable boat that is very forgiving to the novice, so I figured it'd be ok as a first boat and I'd be able to resist the urge to upgrade for longer.

And yes, with boats (as well as RV's and other items) age isn't the issue, it's how it was maintained that dictates price and whether or not you should run away. I've noticed that many people here are sailing some pretty old boats.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I got greedy. I bought a '69 Coronado 25 for my first boat. Hull, deck and standing rigging in great shape. Very few gelcoat cracks, no blisters, soft spots or delamination that I could find. Serviceable sails, 4-stroke 9.9 Honda outboard with about 100 hours on it. Fixed keel.
> 
> The reviews I read state that it's a solid, durable boat that is very forgiving to the novice, so I figured it'd be ok as a first boat and I'd be able to resist the urge to upgrade for longer.
> .


So what has your experience been? Have you been able to learn and practice well on the larger boat? I still really like this Mariner 2+2 for sale, but I'm thinking I probably should spend a bit less than $4500 now.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you are trailering in Minnesota, I'd avoid the fixed keel Capri. Shallow launch ramps and shallow lakes make a centerboard more practical.

Others have suggested 22 footers... yes they are "trailerable" but you'll quickly tire of rigging and launching for anything less than an overnight... too much work for a daysail. I've raised the mast on an O'Day 222 with one other guy and I'd only do that for a season, maybe a weekend but NEVER for a daysail.

Carefully consider your overnighting prospects. If daysailing is really the desire, then you can go to things like O'Day Daysailer (my mid-fifties wife and I can launch and retrieve in ten minutes), Flying Scot, Rhodes 19, etc. Cheap to buy, easy to trailer, fun to sail, spacious cockpit... just no cabin.


----------



## jp375 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good advice. The fixed keel on the Capri is a big concern, considering some lakes that I would use it on really aren't all that big, and likely the ramps are not the greatest. I think for budget reasons the o'day daysailer might be a good option, there are a few for sale around here. I'm still very interested in the Mariner, but just haven't had a chance to go look at it. Hopefully this next weekend.


----------

